# Crear un teclado para PC.



## invesel (Mar 5, 2014)

Hola a todos, quiero preguntarles lo siguiente:

     ¿Existe alguna forma de fabricar un pequeño teclado de unas 5 0 6 teclas?

Y ahora os explico para que lo necesito; manejo un programa de diseño el cual como es obvio se maneja con el ratón, pero ademas se suelen utilizar una serie de teclas. Y son estas teclas las que necesito agrupar en un pequeño teclado, para de esta manera poder manejar con una mano el ratón y con la otra este teclado.


Muchas gracias y disculpad mi ignorancia.


----------



## papirrin (Mar 5, 2014)

si se puede, pero no te gustan estos:






mas un programa como el sharpkeys

o una de estas:


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 5, 2014)

si es posible 
con un microcontrolador le grabas los comandos que podrias enviar del teclado es decir si oprimo boton X 
podria grabarle la secuencia como ALT +CONTROL+ SUPR por ejemplo

pero lo que desanima mucho es que hay que conocer la trama del teclado 
y sobretodo saber programar si no sabes programar es un proyecto imposible


----------



## Scooter (Mar 5, 2014)

Con un arduino se hace con la gorra. Yo he hecho un retro teclado+ratón adaptando una carcasa de oric atmos


----------



## invesel (Mar 5, 2014)

Gracias a todos por contestar, lo que aporta TRILO-BYTE me parece interesante, pero no sabría como poder hacerlo.


----------



## papirrin (Mar 5, 2014)

> pero no sabría como poder hacerlo.



si no sabes programar en computadora, y no tienes un grabador de microcontroladores como bien lo dijo (trilo-byte) es un proyecto imposible, pero si aun asi quieres hacerlo te recomiendo que utilices el Lenguaje C (C18 creo recordar) que ya tiene una libreria para eso.

otra forma que puedes optar para hacerlo es que desarmes un teclado normal, sacas su microcontrolador(una tarjetita verde, con una gota negra generalmente) y puenteas soldando las terminales y listo.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 5, 2014)

bueno desarmar un teclado no es una solución verdadera por que hay que saber como esta hecho

programar en C18 tampoco es para principiantes 

los niños aprenden con plastilina y palitos no con un bloque de madera y una navaja para hacer un caballito

en lenguaje C  es lo recomendado , CCS es como andar en bicicleta con llantitas es lo recomendable para un principiante

los foros de TODOPIC.AR hay mucha ayuda sobre esos temas

la trama del teclado no me la se pero hay que ver cuantos bytes y a que velocidad se envian

yo recomendaria bajar el codigo fuente funcional de alguien y modificarlo en lugar de estudiar todo el protocolo de la trama del teclado 

suerte


----------



## papirrin (Mar 5, 2014)

> la trama del teclado no me la se pero hay que ver cuantos bytes y a que velocidad se envian


los teclados ps/2 son seriales sincronos, la trama anda por ahi en internet no es dificil encontrarla



> yo recomendaria bajar el codigo fuente funcional de alguien y modificarlo en lugar de estudiar todo el protocolo de la trama del teclado


ya lo comente en C esta la libreria lista para usar, y es relativamente facil.

si se trata de hacer un teclado USB tambien es relativamente facil de hacer, incluso desde basic.



> bueno desarmar un teclado no es una solución verdadera por que hay que saber como esta hecho


si es una solucion verdadera, quizas quisiste decir que no es facil, o mas bien tardado, hay que tomarse el tiempo de puentear hasta atinarle a las teclas deseadas. son teclados matriciales solamente.


----------



## Trance (Mar 7, 2014)

Se puede crear un teclado de 6 teclas a partir de la tarjetita de un teclado normal, solo hay que tomar primero el acetato de las teclas y buscar la tecla que quieres usar, por ejemplo F5 y mirar hacia donde van sus lineas conductoras, generalmente hacia 2 de las tantas entradas o pines que tiene la tarjeta y de ahi conectar un botón, no es dificil esto si se sabe electrónica.


----------



## Nilfred (Mar 8, 2014)

Vi en algún lado el código HID (Human Interfase Device) para un PIC


----------



## miborbolla (Mar 10, 2014)

Definitivamente la mejor opción es comprar un teclado USB, el mas económico que encuentres, y una vez que lo desarmes podrás ver la electrónica, que básicamente cuenta con el cableado USB y el otro que es un "Peine" por donde se conecta la Matriz que va a las teclas que conforman la ditribucion QWERTY...

Por otro lado te buscas un "tester" de teclados para windows, que hay muchos, lo instalas y por ultimo con un simple cable comienzas a "resolver" como esta formada la matriz, soldas los botones que utilizaras y listo.

Así lo hacemos miles y miles que fabricamos Kioskos digitales, Rockolas MP3, videojuegos basados en Computadoras PC y aplicaciones didacticas, etc, etc...El precio de un teclado USB es risible y si es chinito mas todavia...

Saludos

Aqui dejo un link de youtube


----------

